# Disable TPMS F12?



## Rich123321 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi guys. How can i disable the TPMS monitoring on a newer 6 series, the F12 using esys? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rich123321 said:


> Hi guys. How can i disable the TPMS monitoring on a newer 6 series, the F12 using esys? Thanks!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## InFeRNuS (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello,

I would also be interested in disabling TPMS monitoring on a F22. I'm using snow tires with OEM wheels which doesn't have sensor.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Option 1 - Disable TPMS:

In FA, remove 2VB, and VO Code ICM, CIC/NBT, KOMBI, and DSC.

Then Verify / FDL Code the following:

HU_CIC => RDC = nicht_aktiv 
KOMBI => ST_TYR_TIMEOUT = nicht_aktiv
KOMBI => ST_TYR_ALIVE = nicht_aktiv

You still need to pull the plug out of the RDC or remover the fuse, otherwise the car is still going to recognize the module and light is going to stay on.

Option 2 - Change TPMS from RDC to RPA: 

In FA, change 2VB to 265 and VO Code ICM, CIC/NBT, KOMBI, and DSC.

Then Verify / FDL Code the following:

CIC/NBT => RPA_CIC = aktiv
CIC/NBT => RDC = nicht_aktiv
CIC/NBT => RDC_SAFETY = nicht_aktiv
KOMBI => RDC_ALIVE = nicht_aktiv
KOMBI => MMI_ENA_RPA_RDC = aktiv
KOMBI => RDC_VERBAUT = nicht_aktiv
KOMBI => DSC_MIT_RPA_CC = aktiv
KOMBI => RDC_DISP_SWITCH = nicht_aktiv
DSC => AUSSTATTUNG_RPA = aktiv"


----------



## escalade26s (Jul 22, 2009)

Will these directions work on F01 as well? If so, where is the module and name of the fuse?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

escalade26s said:


> Will these directions work on F01 as well? If so, where is the module and name of the fuse?


They should work on any F-series car. I have no idea though where Module is and what Fuse it is in F01.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

At least in Euro cars, it is not necessary to add 265. Removing 2VB and vo-coding relevant modules, plus pulling the fuse, converts the car from RDC to RPA.

This works on E- and F-series. F20/F30 (FEM_body, no JBBF) do not require pulling the fuse.


----------



## mitakam (Nov 28, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> at least in euro cars, it is not necessary to add 265. Removing 2vb and vo-coding relevant modules, plus pulling the fuse, converts the car from rdc to rpa.
> 
> This works on e- and f-series. F20/f30 (fem_body, no jbbf) do not require pulling the fuse.





shawnsheridan said:


> option 2 - change tpms from rdc to rpa:
> 
> In fa, change 2vb to 265 and vo code icm, cic/nbt, kombi, and dsc.
> 
> Then verify / fdl code the following ...


Hi

I have not VO Coded before (only FDL) and don't know how to determine which ECUs should be coded for certain option (i.e. 2VB). So can I convert from RPA to RDC by doing this?

1. Install RDC module
2. Add VO 2VB without coding the ECUs.
3. FDL Code values as per Shawn's post

Or having the VO 2BV added without VO coding the ECUs will screw up something?

Also do I need to do something with the RDC control unit once visible in E-Sys or it will work as it is?

Thanks.


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry for the newby question but which cable and what software do I need to do the above?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Petro1head said:


> Sorry for the newby question but which cable and what software do I need to do the above?


For F06, you need ENET Cable and E-Sys Coding Package.


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> For F06, you need ENET Cable and E-Sys Coding Package.


I assume ebay is the place to buy one. Are they all the same or are some better than others?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Petro1head said:


> I assume ebay is the place to buy one. Are they all the same or are some better than others?


Any ~$20 ENET Cable from eBay or Amazon should work fine.


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

Having problems.

I am trying to change from RDC to RPA

When I change 2VB to 265 and re -calculate FP, I get a PSdZ Error - No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002] Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 265

Details:

com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateFP(Psdz.java:649)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.fa.FpLogic.generateFp(FpLogic.java:84)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FpController.generateFp(FpController.java:114)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FpController.execute(FpController.java:146)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractController$ExtensionSupport.executeExtensions(AbstractController.java:117)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractController$ExtensionSupport.executeExtensions(AbstractController.java:98)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractController.executeExtensions(AbstractController.java:201)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FalController.activateFa(FalController.java:144)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FalView$ActivateFaAction.doActionPerformed(FalView.java:111)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractView$AbstractGuiProgressAction$1.init(AbstractView.java:425)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.DialogProgress$2.construct(DialogProgress.java:152)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.SwingWorker$2.run(SwingWorker.java:145)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:744)
Caused by: Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 265

Timestamp: Sun May 26 17:54:23 BST 2019
ErrorCategory: SYSTEM_ERROR ID: 72
Class: com.bmw.psdz.api.data.FP
ExecutionContext={category=UNDEFINED, ecuid=(UNKNOWN,?)}
at com.bmw.psdz.api.data.FP.fillByFA(FP.java:413)
at com.bmw.psdz.logic.facade.LogicImpl.generateFP(LogicImpl.java:566)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateFP_aroundBody20(LogicBF.java:111)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateFP_aroundBody21$advice(LogicBF.java:55)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateFP(LogicBF.java:1)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateFP(Psdz.java:647)
... 12 more

Obviously I am doing somit wrong


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

Having problems.

I am trying to change from RDC to RPA

When I change 2VB to 265 and re -calculate FP, I get a PSdZ Error - No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002] Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 265

Details:

com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateFP(Psdz.java:649)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.fa.FpLogic.generateFp(FpLogic.java:84)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FpController.generateFp(FpController.java:114)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FpController.execute(FpController.java:146)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractController$ExtensionSupport.executeExtensions(AbstractController.java:117)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractController$ExtensionSupport.executeExtensions(AbstractController.java:98)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractController.executeExtensions(AbstractController.java:201)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FalController.activateFa(FalController.java:144)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.fa.FalView$ActivateFaAction.doActionPerformed(FalView.java:111)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractView$AbstractGuiProgressAction$1.init(AbstractView.java:425)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.DialogProgress$2.construct(DialogProgress.java:152)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.SwingWorker$2.run(SwingWorker.java:145)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:744)
Caused by: Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 265

Timestamp: Sun May 26 17:54:23 BST 2019
ErrorCategory: SYSTEM_ERROR ID: 72
Class: com.bmw.psdz.api.data.FP
ExecutionContext={category=UNDEFINED, ecuid=(UNKNOWN,?)}
at com.bmw.psdz.api.data.FP.fillByFA(FP.java:413)
at com.bmw.psdz.logic.facade.LogicImpl.generateFP(LogicImpl.java:566)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateFP_aroundBody20(LogicBF.java:111)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateFP_aroundBody21$advice(LogicBF.java:55)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateFP(LogicBF.java:1)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateFP(Psdz.java:647)
... 12 more

Obviously I am doing somit wrong


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F12/F13, it should be to simply remove the 2VB and VO Code ICM, CIC/NBT, KOMBI, and DSC and pull fuse 139.


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

But isn't that to disable TPMS?

I was wanting to change it from RDC to RPA

My car is a F06


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

But isn't that to disable TPMS?

I was wanting to change it from RDC to RPA

My car is a F06


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Petro1head said:


> But isn't that to disable TPMS?
> 
> I was wanting to change it from RDC to RPA
> 
> My car is a F06


Yes. I am fully aware of what you want to do.

An F06 is same as F12/F13, They are all variants of same 6-Series.


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry yes F12/13/06 the same.

However I am confused as to whay you posted this "it should be to simply remove the 2VB and VO Code ICM, CIC/NBT, KOMBI, and DSC and pull fuse 139. "

Of course I may be being thick and what your saying is doing that changes it from RDC to RPA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Petro1head said:


> Sorry yes F12/13/06 the same.
> 
> However I am confused as to whay you posted this "it should be to simply remove the 2VB and VO Code ICM, CIC/NBT, KOMBI, and DSC and pull fuse 139. "
> 
> Of course I may be being thick and what your saying is doing that changes it from RDC to RPA?


Ill say it one more time. I am well aware of what it is you want to do. I provided answer accordingly.


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry if I am anoying you.

A simple yes to my last question would have done


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry if I am anoying you.

A simple yes to my last question would have done 

I am just confused by option 1 and Option 2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Petro1head said:


> Sorry if I am anoying you.
> 
> A simple yes to my last question would have done


No need to apologize, I was not annoyed in the least.


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, so why the two options then?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Option Code 265 is not an option for you, at least not as FA currently is:

"_Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 265_"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Option Code 265 is not an option for you, at least not as FA currently is:

"_Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 265_"


----------



## Petro1head (Jun 4, 2013)

All sorted thanks

If I want to put it back to RDC do I just add 2VB and re-code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Petro1head said:


> Having a go at this however some discrepensies
> 
> I have ICM, DSC2, DKOMBI and HU-NBT
> 
> ...


Yes, those are the same equivalent ECU.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Petro1head said:


> All sorted thanks
> 
> If I want to put it back to RDC do I just add 2VB and re-code?


Yes. And add Fuse back if removed.


----------

